# IPod for 2006 Jetta



## slayton (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay, so I know that there have been a TON of topics already about how to hook up an Ipod to a VW. But they all seem to refer to the 2002-2005 Jetta. 
Simply put has anybody here already hooked up an Ipod to a 2006 Jetta? How difficult was it? How much did it cost? Sound quality? System Quality?
I am trying to figure this out so any help would be great.
Also what systems did you use and where can I buy them?
thanks
-Slayton


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: IPod for 2006 Jetta (slayton)*

check out our site for VW specific ipod options http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
your radio can use any interface that works for a double din mk4, the exception being if you would like to keep the function if your factory sat radio, if you do wish to keep your sat functional you'll need our sat pass thru
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








interfaces that will work for your car are the inexpensive blitzsafe unit:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








the more advanced Pie unit which will automaticaly start and stop your ipod and allow you to change tracks via your radio and steering wheel controls

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








or the most advanced interface on the market today , the DICE I-VW-R
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








all 3 of these interfaces will charge your ipod and give direct audio to your headunit, the only differences are the extents to which the interfaces will allow the factory radio to control the ipod 
personaly I think the PIE is a fine product for you as you may not need the aux input that the DICE unit provides seeing as you have the option of factory sat and you can save a few bucks compared to the DICE unit, personaly I'd have the PIE unit in my car if I had factory installed sat, but I don't so I use the DICE unit and its aux input
check our site for ipod mounting options if you need them, we can mount almost any ipod to your dash securely without making permanent mods to the car
just remeber, with all these interfaces you need to get the sat pass thru to keep your sat radio functional (we will install the pass thru to any interface you choose before we ship it out)


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:48 PM 8-7-2006_


----------



## slayton (Aug 4, 2006)

I do not have the sat radio


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (slayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slayton* »_I do not have the sat radio

then you dan't need to buy the sat pass thru, but any of the above mentioned units will work great for ya


----------

